# Christmas Centerpiece Fattie



## nedtorious (Dec 25, 2012)

I got this idea from Pokernut's "Smoke Ring Fatty" post. I guess I owe him a royalty fee. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. I thought it would make a great centerpiece for the Christmas morning breakfast table. Its 2 lbs. of sausage, wrapped in bacon, with hash browns and cheddar on the inside. I want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, and a Happy New Year.













DSC01097.JPG



__ nedtorious
__ Dec 25, 2012


















DSC01100.JPG



__ nedtorious
__ Dec 25, 2012


















DSC01101.JPG



__ nedtorious
__ Dec 25, 2012


















DSC01114.JPG



__ nedtorious
__ Dec 25, 2012


















DSC01115.JPG



__ nedtorious
__ Dec 25, 2012


----------



## scootermagoo (Dec 26, 2012)

Damn, Dude!  That looks awesome.  What's all that green shit in the last picture?


----------



## michael ark (Dec 26, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## nedtorious (Dec 26, 2012)

ScooterMagoo said:


> Damn, Dude!  That looks awesome.  What's all that green shit in the last picture?:icon_lol:



I just threw some kale and grape tomatoes around to make it look "Festive".


----------



## fishwrestler (Dec 26, 2012)

NEDtorious said:


> I just threw some kale and grape tomatoes around to make it look "Festive".


I looked at it and was thinking maybe you thought you were turning it in to be judged on Pitmaster :)

Good Job.

Robert


----------



## 1beezer (Dec 26, 2012)

Pass the catsup please.


----------



## realtorterry (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm always looking for something different. I think I just found something. The wife likes fatties ( bout the only thing she does like ) think I'm gonna have to try this!!


----------



## driedstick (Dec 29, 2012)

That looks great, one questions the hashbrowns were they the frozen type or left over baked spuds shredded?? good job


----------



## nedtorious (Dec 29, 2012)

driedstick said:


> That looks great, one questions the hashbrowns were they the frozen type or left over baked spuds shredded?? good job



They were frozen hash browns, I fried them up with onions and garlic. Then mixed it with cheese.


----------



## 4pogo7 (Oct 26, 2015)

Just saw pictures of this in your signature from another thread. I know it's way later but I haven't been a member too long. That looks awesome man! Making smoked goods look pretty!


----------



## nedtorious (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks! Yeah that thing was a big hit. I think I need to make another one of those. Maybe I'll do a tutorial next time.


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 27, 2015)

I agree with PoGo, I have not seen this before, good to revisit things. Will look at doing something like this. [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Oct 27, 2015)

NEDtorious said:


> Thanks! Yeah that thing was a big hit. I think I need to make another one of those. Maybe I'll do a tutorial next time.


I vote yes on the tutorial.  Dude, that thing looks awesome.  What kinda pan did you use to form it in?  I'm thinking a bunt cake pan would do it.


----------



## nedtorious (Oct 27, 2015)

That's exactly what it was, a silicone bunt cake pan. I don't know if I even still have it. I'll have to look!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 1, 2015)

Just a little late here.  That fattie looks fantastic.  I've been looking for something unique to do for Christmas Morning (reindeer is obviously out of the question) and I just found it.  Waiting patiently??? for the tutorial--definitely be on the points list when you put it out.

Gary


----------



## eddie lindsey (Dec 12, 2015)

How long did you cook it and what temp ?


----------

